# Black People in the US pissed off at the illegal alien crisis



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Evidently Black people on the US Government Tit are pissed that Illegals might take a piece of their pie.
Black Americans: The True Casualties of Amnesty | National Review Online
Houston black woman goes on EPIC rant about unaccompanied illegals ? ?Why can?t they go back?? » The Right Scoop -
MUST SEE VIDEO>>> BLACK PROTESTERS in Murrieta Confront Pro-Illegal Immigrant Supporters | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep,they should talk.there were boatloads of blacks from the 1600's thru the 1860's imported by slave drivers, where were their green cards then?.they should remember that they were the first shoulda been illegal aliens...if Lincoln could see the lot now, he and the politicians of the time would have sent them back.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course , That money should be given to them


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Squeaky wheels. Squeaky wheels are annoying. Ever get a squeaky shopping cart? That has to the most annoying thing ever. Behind this of course. 

They are fighting over scraps. If people would invest in themselves they could get somewhere in life instead of living in poverty and misery.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

James m said:


> Squeaky wheels. Squeaky wheels are annoying. Ever get a squeaky shopping cart? That has to the most annoying thing ever. Behind this of course.
> 
> They are fighting over scraps. If people would invest in themselves they could get somewhere in life instead of living in poverty and misery.


They are lazy and want everything handed to them!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Any true American whatever ancestry should be pissed about anyone crossing our borders uninvited. But that certain black American's are pissed because it's someone coming over to steal the tit their lazy asses having been suckling off of instead of actually paying their own way is obvious. This country needs an enema. Of fire and lead.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think its a powderkeg. I am waiting for a "gun pointing standoff" to happen, sadly, not between then illegals and gun owners, but between gun ownwers and Govt that keeps "letting them in".
It is a pretty tense situation, when we are taking care of illegals, while our vets get shit on.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with Deebo about it being a potential powderkeg. There are too many things out there that when added together should eventually light the fuse of the powderkeg...BUT...

The majority of the American public has shown us time and time again that they are nothing more than Bass. Their attention will be diverted when the next shiny object is dangled in front of them. They soon forget. 

Meanwhile, those like minded as we are, continue to make sure we are prepared.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Now, that's rich!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't know why they are so upset. Its their guy that's in office and calling the shots and 90% of them voted for him. If they don't like what they got then why did they vote for such a looser...TWICE!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe they are realizing that the scumbag muslim gayboy, socialist evil fool waste of kenyan sperm in the WH wants to make everyone equally poor and enslaved?

Then I woke up and realized that they are too stupid to realize much of anything.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Fuzzee said:


> Any true American whatever ancestry should be pissed about anyone crossing our borders uninvited. But that certain black American's are pissed because it's someone coming over to steal the tit their lazy asses having been suckling off of instead of actually paying their own way is obvious. This country needs an enema.


+1 I agree, but the enema part make me cringe!


----------

